
Iosevka, Version 3.0.0 - makepanic
https://typeof.net/Iosevka/
======
makepanic
Version 3.0.0 was released yesterday:

[https://github.com/be5invis/Iosevka/releases/tag/v3.0.0](https://github.com/be5invis/Iosevka/releases/tag/v3.0.0)

Sorry, I just noticed that the github release was already submitted to HN.

This post can be ignored/removed.

